# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  فیزیک هالیدی

## mimnoon

سلام دوستان 
برای خرید کتاب فیزیک هالیدی ۱ (مکانیک و گرما) کدوم ترجمه و انتشارات رو پیشنهاد میکنید ؟و کدوم ویرایش

----------


## Shah1n

> سلام دوستان 
> برای خرید کتاب فیزیک هالیدی کدوم ترجمه و انتشارات رو پیشنهاد میکنید ؟و کدوم ویرایش


انتشارات صفار ویرایش دهم ترجمه جلیلیان
البته تا جایی که یادمه چهارتا مترجم داره فقط اینو یادم بود

----------


## mimnoon

از چه لحاظ بهتر از ترجمه های دیگر هست؟

----------


## Sr.Bochovsky

من خودم دو نمونه ترجمه رو دیدم که خودم از ترجمه (ابوکاظمی،پاشایی راد،کلاه چی)استفاده میکنم....

ترجمه محمدرضا خوش بین خوش نظر رو همپیششنهاد میکنم خیلی ترجمه روون و سلیسیه

----------


## Ultra

اگر میخوای ویرایش ۱۰ بگیری قطعا خوش بین خوش نظر انتشارات نیاز دانش

----------


## mohammad_tezar

> سلام دوستان 
> برای خرید کتاب فیزیک هالیدی ۱ (مکانیک و گرما) کدوم ترجمه و انتشارات رو پیشنهاد میکنید ؟و کدوم ویرایش


*سلام, فیزیک هالیدی ویرایش 10 ترجمه محمدرضا جلیلیان - نصرتی ( انتشارات صفّار )*

----------

